# Landshark: finally took some pics!



## EvilGilligan (May 16, 2004)

I've put 1100 miles on her since Sept ... perfect ride. Dedachi Less than zero tubeset, fully fillet brazed, Easton EC90-SLX fork. All Campy Chourus 10s, Mavic revlex, Tufo Elite tubies, Thompson, Fizik Airone, Chris King HS, FSA stem.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow. Every time I see a Landshark I marvel at the paintjob, yours included. Awesome stuff. Hope it brings you thousands of wonderful miles! Post a ride report sometime.


----------



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

*That's sweet!*

Very nice looking, like the paint job. Being a reforming weight weenie, I can't
help but ask what it comes in at fully built? How do you like the ride of the 
less than zero tubing?
Again, sweet bike, congrats and enjoy.


----------



## velocity (Apr 18, 2002)

sweet lookin'!


----------



## EvilGilligan (May 16, 2004)

*The ride ...*

Thanks to all for the compliments ... I try to get out and show my support for John (the framebuilder) when I can. 

About the paint: I had John use a painting from Peter Max for the design, and he nailed it perfectly. There is a subtle dark to lighter blue fade from front to rear. The stars are pearl white (he acctually painted the whole bike pearl white, masked the stars, and then painted the blue fade). My Avatar is on the head tube. stunning.

About the weight: On a digital scale at home it says around 18.5 ... I'll wander into a bike shop and get something more precise later. (I weight 180, with 10 that could come off in peak form, so I'm not sweating it).

About the ride: I have only test ridden (20 miles or so) on non-steel bikes with eurus wheels but identicial 2004 chorus gruppo (DeRosa King, Colnago Dream HP). My previous bike was a conlago MXL, and my oldest and dearest friend is a vintage 1987 Gios with Campy record colbalto gruppo. Both the Gios and Colnago were shoed with tubies.

The landshark is the tightest, smoothest, most comfortable and agile frame I've ever owned. The easton fork is a far superior fork than the colnago force fork on my previous ride. Although the King and the DreamHP literally climbed like a goat the DreamHP transmitted EVERY last bit of road feedback up into me (I am 38, so i really don't need THAT much feedback!). The Dream would have been the perfect ride for me 15 years ago. The King also climbed wonderfully but it has the much noted "woodeness" that I have heard carbon frames have. The 'Shark just feels right, not whippy, not harsh, and themore I am accustomed I get to this bike the more amazing a platform it is. I ride my tires at 130 lbs., low-ish for the Elites (they claim 115 to 220) and am still on my first set . If I let the air wander down to 110 it is downright plush. The evolution of the 'Shark from the MXL was striking - I haven't done a comparison of head/seat tube angles but the 'Sharks seat and chainstays are larger in diameter than any I've seen (although I've heard the Pegoretti Big Leg Emma is a sight to see!). Each time I look at it I am amazed. My Gios hangs right above it and the evolution of frame subtleties is remarkable. I'll take a bunch of closeups and post them on my website.

One of my best friends is getting his Vanilla in the next few weeks - I'll see if Sacha has a demo in my size and I'll post a ride report. Also, another good friend gets his Scott (???) next week and we're about the same size ... mebbe a ride, too!


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Yet another beautiful Landshark. I've seen (and owned) many over the years, and John Slawta's work is amazing. Not just a pretty paintjob, either. Craftsmanship on his bikes is first rate, and he's a very clever builder. I have a Dedacciai LessThanZero cross bike I'm riding around these days, which I love,  and John is currently painting my Dedacciai Systeme Carbon right now. Can't wait!


----------

